# Denver airport



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm en route to Denver as we speak. Can I get an uberX from the airport?


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

Technically yes uber will allow it, but legally no. Denver airport regs say anyone operating for hire out of the airport must have a airport badge, and there vehicle registered with ground transportation. But Uber says to hang out near pikes peak lot and when you get a ride request to pickup the rider on lvl 4. But be careful because if a cop sees you and knows what's going on, he may stop you and give you a ticket for busting airport regs.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Sure they did not come to some agreement with the airport? They ususally do not tell drivers to go in unless they have an agreementin place:


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Sure they did not come to some agreement with the airport? They ususally do not tell drivers to go in unless they have an agreementin place:


I seen that but that's a basic rule for anyone picking up someone at the airport and still doesn't indicate if there is a agreement in place. May be worth contacting airport police or terminal ops for clarification. Other reasons why I don't believe there's agreements in place is because black car operators are required to have a airport avi on their vehicle, the company/driver is charged 2.85 for 15min to access lvl 5 which is commercial passenger pickup and drop off, and 1.85 if we access lvl 6 which is regular passenger drop off. If we access lvl 4 we are charged a 15.00 surcharge. 
In other words we can only do a pickup on lvl 5, we have to get the passengers flight info, and the time they landed along with name and airline, and then get a driver pass to pickup on lvl 5, but we can stage and wait for the passenger for as long as we need on lvl 5. 
So if we're allowed to pickup on lvl 4 then that means ground transportation has to waive the 15.00 surcharge for uber drivers to access lvl 4.

We also have bi-weekly board meetings and in the last meeting the Colorado PUC was present to discuss TNC operations at the airport and he said that the PUC is monitoring ride share services And working on putting something in place that wouldn't cause a conflict to current operators at DIA. But these regulations have to be passed through the state before they can be implemented. 
But who knows, I could be wrong, and there could be a agreement but this way the latest bit of info that was given to our company last week.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Seems civilly risky to tut something like that in writing and it be false. I doubt they would be covered under an arbitration agreement.

Then again...just make a few phone calls....drive out and ask some people some questions...ask uber for the agreement. I garauntee it is in writing.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> I'm en route to Denver as we speak. Can I get an uberX from the airport?


Both Lyft and Uber apps allow you to select pickup at airport. Text driver your flight info. At DIA the sliding doors that lead outside each have numbers on them. Your driver will appreciate if you can tell them the number of the door you will be exiting/in front of.

As for legality, Uber's app previously was inaccessible on airport grounds (ie: could not have UberX pickup) but recently they sent out an email saying it's a-ok. Whether that's a misrepresentation or not, cars will be available in multitudes to pick you up.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Just to follow up - I used uber for the trip from DEN to downtown and back. Trip out there was 3 star - Driver took a stupid way to get downtown, which included driving by Coors field. I'm not even a resident and know how stupid that is. Drove the car like the pedals were on/off switches instead of pedals. Stopped short 4 times, almost skidded tires once. Kept the car too warm (it was 90 last weekend in Denver believe it or not. Missed my turn twice. I told him "turn right here" and was like "huh?" I got out and walked the other 5 blocks. Emailed support. Told them it was bullshit. Got a $5 credit.

Ride back - 5 star. Nice guy. I gave him some tax advice and a few bucks for a tip.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

nicholsj100 said:


> Other reasons why I don't believe there's agreements in place is because black car operators are required to have a airport avi on their vehicle, the company/driver is charged 2.85 for 15min to access lvl 5 which is commercial passenger pickup and drop off, and 1.85 if we access lvl 6 which is regular passenger drop off. If we access lvl 4 we are charged a 15.00 surcharge.
> 
> So if we're allowed to pickup on lvl 4 then that means ground transportation has to waive the 15.00 surcharge for uber drivers to access lvl 4.


When they were proposing letting Non licensed UberX pick up at LAX one of the items detailed was that there would not have to be an AVI or Transponder to track the vehicles as that could be done with Uber/Lyft vehicle GPS data and fees paid from that. Only hang up was the airports wanted access to the data for audit purposes, think Uber might have balked at that. So if they figured that out they may have found an acceptable workaround to keep uber cars out of the way of other commercial vehicles and still collect a tax/toll for airport passengers.

And thanks Nichols, great info in that response.



UberPissed said:


> Just to follow up - I used uber for the trip from DEN to downtown and back.


Pissed did you notice on your receipts did you pay any airport tax or tolls such as nichol mentions above? Uber would pass any tolls on to the customer if there was an agreement in place to collect them.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

No tax or toll noticed on the fare.


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Just to follow up - I used uber for the trip from DEN to downtown and back. Trip out there was 3 star - Driver took a stupid way to get downtown, which included driving by Coors field. I'm not even a resident and know how stupid that is. Drove the car like the pedals were on/off switches instead of pedals. Stopped short 4 times, almost skidded tires once. Kept the car too warm (it was 90 last weekend in Denver believe it or not. Missed my turn twice. I told him "turn right here" and was like "huh?" I got out and walked the other 5 blocks. Emailed support. Told them it was bullshit. Got a $5 credit.
> 
> Ride back - 5 star. Nice guy. I gave him some tax advice and a few bucks for a tip.


Not trying to defend this driver in any means!! But what I dont understand is how do you take a stupid way to get downtown from DIA? I-70 West to i25 north and pretty much any exit you will be downtown, coors field is downtown so if he drove by coors field he was in the right area. But it sounds like he was a 2 feet driver, lol.. If you type in your destination address into your rider app, it will automatically update to the drivers phone, just tell the driver to navigate to the address using his driver app, and that should fix any issues if the driver doesnt know his way through town. But taking a stupid way from DIA-Downtown is almost impossible, but anyone can screw that up. Glad you gave him a 3 star, and thanks for tipping the 5 star driver.. Take black car in Denver the service is alot better then X.


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Seems civilly risky to tut something like that in writing and it be false. I doubt they would be covered under an arbitration agreement.
> 
> Then again...just make a few phone calls....drive out and ask some people some questions...ask uber for the agreement. I garauntee it is in writing.


Do you think Uber is scared of civil risk? When a company has a 17 billion dollar evaluation, they aren't worried about a airport rule, or local government. Drivers are getting their cars impounded and getting civil penalties in Austin, and Phoenix almost everyday. Uber enjoies operating in jurisdictions without licenses, or permits, or operating agreements. Its like they get off on it.
http://www.keyetv.com/news/features...vers-still-cited-impounded-austin-20253.shtml


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

The route issue wasn't that bad... he should have got off at Brighton/Broadway, instead, he want to Fox, for a drop off at Broadway and 17. Then he missed some other turns. It was just a little annoying at that point. I feel like every trip I go on, I give the driver 1 mulligan based on the fact that they are not professionals (most aren't) and its the same courtesy I would want. He clearly was brand new though.


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> When they were proposing letting Non licensed UberX pick up at LAX one of the items detailed was that there would not have to be an AVI or Transponder to track the vehicles as that could be done with Uber/Lyft vehicle GPS data and fees paid from that. Only hang up was the airports wanted access to the data for audit purposes, think Uber might have balked at that. So if they figured that out they may have found an acceptable workaround to keep uber cars out of the way of other commercial vehicles and still collect a tax/toll for airport passengers.
> 
> And thanks Nichols, great info in that response.
> 
> Pissed did you notice on your receipts did you pay any airport tax or tolls such as nichol mentions above? Uber would pass any tolls on to the customer if there was an agreement in place to collect them.


I asked Uber if they would charge the client some sort of gate fee for at least airport pickups and they wont respond.


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> The route issue wasn't that bad... he should have got off at Brighton/Broadway, instead, he want to Fox, for a drop off at Broadway and 17. Then he missed some other turns. It was just a little annoying at that point. I feel like every trip I go on, I give the driver 1 mulligan based on the fact that they are not professionals (most aren't) and its the same courtesy I would want. He clearly was brand new though.


Take Black Car if you want professional drivers. All are required to have chauffeurs license.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

nicholsj100 said:


> Take Black Car if you want professional drivers. All are required to have chauffeurs license.


I don't necessarily need a professional driver - I just give uberX a little more slack given the fact that they are not.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

nicholsj100 said:


> Do you think Uber is scared of civil risk? Drivers are getting their cars impounded and getting civil penalties in Austin, and Phoenix almost everyday. Uber enjoies operating in jurisdictions without licenses, or permits, or operating agreements. Its like they get off on it.
> http://www.keyetv.com/news/features...vers-still-cited-impounded-austin-20253.shtml


No. I don't think they fear civil risk on the level we are talking about. It's not even pocket change to them. Why people dont check into the legality of what they are being told is beyond me. For the most part it is not hard to do.

Tell me...if you know people are getting arrested and their cars impounded ... Why would you do what they are doing?

However should the odd circumstance occur then yes, I think it would cause an issue for them. No business likes throwing money away with out a benefit.

They give you legal advice that gets you arrested? Who gave you that advice? Are they a lawyer? How much did it cost you? What has it done to your arrest record and what liability does a conviction open you up to where future arrests maybe concerned? Did they knowingly mislead you?

All the above are possible liabilities that are a gnat on the ass of an elephant for uber. My bet would be they would be settled out of court or eliminated with some legal maneuvering on users part. Make everything go away with a clean record? Most people would find that reasonable in an ever changing legal environment.

Again...just possibilities. But do you want to be the guinea pig to see where the law shakes out? I don't.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

nicholsj100 said:


> Take Black Car if you want professional drivers. All are required to have chauffeurs license.


Ok..let's look at that. Are you....never mind...what does it take to get a chauffeurs license where you are and how does it make you any better a driver than anyone else?

This is not meant in anyway shape or form to be a knock, slight, denigration, insult, or any other perceived negative comment on those with that rating.


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ok..let's look at that. Are you....never mind...what does it take to get a chauffeurs license where you are and how does it make you any better a driver than anyone else?
> 
> This is not meant in anyway shape or form to be a knock, slight, denigration, insult, or any other perceived negative comment on those with that rating.


Well per PUC regulations in regards to LL(Luxury Limo) permits. Drivers operating under LL Permits, or Limited Authority, must have completed a road test by the owner of the company, or by a private driving school, in the vehicle(s) they intend to operate under LL Authority. 
As far as the Chauffeurs License, once the driver has completed the road test, then he must apply for a herdic license (same as taxi cab license) which includes a Denver City Knowledge Test that actually is harder then Ubers knowledge test for Denver Black Car drivers, like memorizing addresses and cross streets to landmarks, memorizing airport information, memorizing laws in regards to taxi and curb operations, etc.. I make my drivers do all listed above and take basic, and advanced defensive driving through road masters. My insurance company loves me and my rates stay low because I vet and take precautions before adding a driver to my commercial policy. These are all examples on how to make someone a better driver. But if they cant drive, then their Uber rating, and gratuity on private reservations will show.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

nicholsj100 said:


> Well per PUC regulations in regards to LL(Luxury Limo) permits. Drivers operating under LL Permits, or Limited Authority, must have completed a road test by the owner of the company, or by a private driving school, in the vehicle(s) they intend to operate under LL Authority.
> As far as the Chauffeurs License, once the driver has completed the road test, then he must apply for a herdic license (same as taxi cab license) which includes a Denver City Knowledge Test that actually is harder then Ubers knowledge test for Denver Black Car drivers, like memorizing addresses and cross streets to landmarks, memorizing airport information, memorizing laws in regards to taxi and curb operations, etc.. I make my drivers do all listed above and take basic, and advanced defensive driving through road masters. My insurance company loves me and my rates stay low because I vet and take precautions before adding a driver to my commercial policy. These are all examples on how to make someone a better driver. But if they cant drive, then their Uber rating, and gratuity on private reservations will show.


Sounds like you put sometime into your drivers. Many don't even take a defensive drivers course.

Some of them limos are pretty long vehicles.


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> No. I don't think they fear civil risk on the level we are talking about. It's not even pocket change to them. Why people dont check into the legality of what they are being told is beyond me. For the most part it is not hard to do.
> 
> Tell me...if you know people are getting arrested and their cars impounded ... Why would you do what they are doing?
> 
> ...


In Colorado, I own a Black Car company. We operate within the law. Colorado law says Luxury Limo operations shall be pre-arranged on charter bases. It doesn't specify a time limit that we have to wait, or any other stipulations. So as long as the passenger knows how much they are paying before they get in our vehicle, we are legal, and we can legally use Uber because we know how much were charging the client, and the client knows how much they are paying when you accept the ride request, and before entering your vehicle, so that is considered pre-arranged.

As far as operating legally at the airport, I called airport police to ask if there are any rules in place allowing Uber drivers to pick passengers up from the airport. A Sergeant told me no, he isnt aware of any rules allowing commercial operations on the 4th level. I said well it is ride-share, he said ride-share is considered commercial operations in Denver. But I cant go off that because airport Police arent up to date on TNC ride-share laws in Colorado because a airport cop stopped a driver last month and called Uber illegal taxi, and gave the driver a ticket for operating without commercial insurance when the Govenor signed a bill into law on June 5th 14 legalizing ride share in Colorado. So if Uber has a operating agreement with the airport, I would want to see it. After all I am a "Partner" right?

Uber will knowingly mislead anyone because they have access to billions of dollars and big named people in the organization to back them up. It is a Drivers responsibility to know the laws of his trade before getting involved. You cant count on a company to keep you legal. If you own a Prius Uber could tell you anything, and pay you anything rather its legal or not, and continue to get away with it time after time after time because they pay. Uber throws money away everyday and tells governments and taxi companies to F off.. Uber will even give free rides away and the Drivers as normal just to prove a point. They have done it all over...


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Sounds like you put sometime into your drivers. Many don't even take a defensive drivers course.
> 
> Some of them limos are pretty long vehicles.


road test and herdic license are mandatory, everything else is my policy because we operate brand new cars, and I dont want them getting banged up, so I make sure I have good drivers that like to hustle.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

nicholsj100 said:


> In Colorado, I own a Black Car company. We operate within the law. Colorado law says Luxury Limo operations shall be pre-arranged on charter bases. It doesn't specify a time limit that we have to wait, or any other stipulations. So as long as the passenger knows how much they are paying before they get in our vehicle, we are legal, and we can legally use Uber because we know how much were charging the client, and the client knows how much they are paying when you accept the ride request, and before entering your vehicle, so that is considered pre-arranged.
> 
> As far as operating legally at the airport, I called airport police to ask if there are any rules in place allowing Uber drivers to pick passengers up from the airport. A Sergeant told me no, he isnt aware of any rules allowing commercial operations on the 4th level. I said well it is ride-share, he said ride-share is considered commercial operations in Denver. But I cant go off that because airport Police arent up to date on TNC ride-share laws in Colorado because a airport cop stopped a driver last month and called Uber illegal taxi, and gave the driver a ticket for operating without commercial insurance when the Govenor signed a bill into law on June 5th 14 legalizing ride share in Colorado. So if Uber has a operating agreement with the airport, I would want to see it. After all I am a "Partner" right?
> 
> Uber will knowingly mislead anyone because they have access to billions of dollars and big named people in the organization to back them up. It is a Drivers responsibility to know the laws of his trade before getting involved. You cant count on a company to keep you legal. If you own a Prius Uber could tell you anything, and pay you anything rather its legal or not, and continue to get away with it time after time after time because they pay. Uber throws money away everyday and tells governments and taxi companies to F off.. Uber will even give free rides away and the Drivers as normal just to prove a point. They have done it all over...


Well holy shit. There you go advocating professionalism. Someone will be along shortly to take a shot at you.

I tell people all the time...make a few phone calls and do some research. And here is a business owner doing just that. That kind of personal responsibility is just uncalled for on this forum.

As for that operating agreement....hmmm...if über won't show it to ya who do you think would? The airport. But that's too much work for some people.

Good on ya for being a professional business owner.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I like when UL Driver SF opens up the conversation. This guy is no dummy.  Oh and by the way thanks for being part of the group.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> I like when UL Driver SF opens up the conversation. This guy is no dummy.  Oh and by the way thanks for being part of the group.


Thank you. I try but I am sure there are far smarter people on here who are quiet just because of the vitriol that flies around here.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

10-4 - Rodger that.


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

If I had billions of dollars I wouldn't need to be professional at all, because I wouldn't care about some local or state law about giving people rides for pennies on the dollar. Id just throw it away just because I could, and tell everyone else to F off. LOL Who cares about professionalism when your filthy rich like Mark Cuban. I wouldn't need or care to make anymore more money because I would be rich already. But we both know that unless we are secretly talking with the owner of Uber which is highly unlikely in this forum, I am stuck being professional. Time to put on my black suit and do some airport runs the legal way, and pay the 2.85 gate fee like I'm supposed to along with the reset of the operators at DIA. Once word gets out that Black Car Operators can bypass the surcharge if they are on Uber then the airport wouldn't make any money like they are now. I would rather pay the 2.85 gate fee then risk getting my companies vehicle impounded and have the embarrassment with a client, because of secret agreement that Uber wont respond to emails about, and which airport police know nothing about..


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Yea Unless that Uber market manager went rogue and put out that communication I can't believe anyone at Uber would put skirting the law in writing so clearly. They usually couch it in vagueness such as "We are working with airport officials on a plan" but do not tell you to stop picking up.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I love this stuff - Stupid gate fee in Chicago is $4.00 what a rip off, then we also have ground transportation tax every month. There is no bypassing at ORD unless you tell the client to meet you at the hotel across from the terminal. So forget about it that wont happen for somebody paying for real car service. At MDW every so often you can sneak by if they have there back turned.


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Yea Unless that Uber market manager went rogue and put out that communication I can't believe anyone at Uber would put skirting the law in writing so clearly. They usually couch it in vagueness such as "We are working with airport officials on a plan" but do not tell you to stop picking up.


Why not? Uber drivers in other states get there cars impounded just about every weekend but Uber refuses to comply with cast and desist ordrrs.. No different at the airport. The airport hasn't said they couldn't and airport know nothing about Uber being allowed to pickup on level 4.


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

On Monday I will call terminal ops at DIA. If they say yes Uber is a go, then I will ask them to deregister my vehicles and reimburse me for the Uber pickups I've done this month. If they have no knowledge then I will forward the email to them from Uber and ask that airport police enforce laws that are in place. You have to count your pennies. I pay close to 200.00 bucks a month in airport fees give or take and if the guy next to me can get away with it because of TNC rules then I'm going to do the same thing and have my clients send ride request once they get in the vehicle.


----------



## graphicgenie (Sep 24, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> The route issue wasn't that bad... he should have got off at Brighton/Broadway, instead, he want to Fox, for a drop off at Broadway and 17. Then he missed some other turns. It was just a little annoying at that point. I feel like every trip I go on, I give the driver 1 mulligan based on the fact that they are not professionals (most aren't) and its the same courtesy I would want. He clearly was brand new though.


5 stars minus 
1) He didn't use google maps (shows exit Brighton/Broadway) or ask pax recommended route 2) Miss turns because he was probably lost thru all the one way streets (always a one star deductions) 3) when a pax that paying you... you listen... not answer with a Huh (or whatever) bad customer service 4) Always be sure the pax feels safe and comfortable

= 1 star (personally I would of gave him 2 stars because I came out in one piece)


----------



## nicholsj100 (Aug 19, 2014)

Sounds like a horrible driver.. Guess he deserves it.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

nicholsj100 said:


> Sounds like a horrible driver.. Guess he deserves it.


Benefit of the doubt maybe? God knows we've all had days where the grey-matter is mis-firing for whatever reason.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

nicholsj100 said:


> Do you think Uber is scared of civil risk? When a company has a 17 billion dollar evaluation, they aren't worried about a airport rule, or local government. Drivers are getting their cars impounded and getting civil penalties in Austin, and Phoenix almost everyday. Uber enjoies operating in jurisdictions without licenses, or permits, or operating agreements. Its like they get off on it.
> http://www.keyetv.com/news/features...vers-still-cited-impounded-austin-20253.shtml


Rules? We don't need no stinking rules!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

nicholsj100 said:


> Do you think Uber is scared of civil risk? When a company has a 17 billion dollar evaluation, they aren't worried about a airport rule, or local government. Drivers are getting their cars impounded and getting civil penalties in Austin, and Phoenix almost everyday. Uber enjoies operating in jurisdictions without licenses, or permits, or operating agreements. Its like they get off on it.
> http://www.keyetv.com/news/features...vers-still-cited-impounded-austin-20253.shtml


That's why many of us believe their quest for a special ordinance provision is a scam. They've proven they won't play by the rules. They balk at even the simplest requirements, like chauffeurs permits. Those are cheap, fairly painless to obtain, and would earn some respect for the drivers, but they are fighting that as well.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

nicholsj100 said:


> If I had billions of dollars I wouldn't need to be professional at all, because I wouldn't care about some local or state law about giving people rides for pennies on the dollar. Id just throw it away just because I could, and tell everyone else to F off. LOL Who cares about professionalism when your filthy rich like Mark Cuban. I wouldn't need or care to make anymore more money because I would be rich already. But we both know that unless we are secretly talking with the owner of Uber which is highly unlikely in this forum, I am stuck being professional. Time to put on my black suit and do some airport runs the legal way, and pay the 2.85 gate fee like I'm supposed to along with the reset of the operators at DIA. Once word gets out that Black Car Operators can bypass the surcharge if they are on Uber then the airport wouldn't make any money like they are now. I would rather pay the 2.85 gate fee then risk getting my companies vehicle impounded and have the embarrassment with a client, because of secret agreement that Uber wont respond to emails about, and which airport police know nothing about..


I feel that! I'm afraid the b.s. From the gypsies is going to cause this small Austin airport to snap before long and just pull what limited limo Line is available.


----------



## graphicgenie (Sep 24, 2014)

Can someone please explain this to me? 

I dropped off a pax at the airport and decided to take a break and maybe score an airport pick up at DIA. How is it fair if 20 uber drivers are park right at the terminal and another 5 are parked inside the Taxi parking area (3min away). I thought uber drivers are suppose to park at the cell phone waiting area(9 minutes away) or the pike peak lot (as uber stated in the email, not sure if we have to pay or is there a designated area parking for uber) Are they breaking Uber rule (mention in the email to park only at pike peak lot of cell waiting area) and should they be deactivate from uberx for violation the rule?


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

graphicgenie said:


> Can someone please explain this to me?
> 
> I dropped off a pax at the airport and decided to take a break and maybe score an airport pick up at DIA. How is it fair if 20 uber drivers are park right at the terminal and another 5 are parked inside the Taxi parking area (3min away). I thought uber drivers are suppose to park at the cell phone waiting area(9 minutes away) or the pike peak lot (as uber stated in the email, not sure if we have to pay or is there a designated area parking for uber) Are they breaking Uber rule (mention in the email to park only at pike peak lot of cell waiting area) and should they be deactivate from uberx for violation the rule?


Move closer.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

graphicgenie said:


> Are they breaking Uber rule (mention in the email to park only at pike peak lot of cell waiting area) and should they be deactivate from uberx for violation the rule?


Well, remember&#8230; This company has fostered a rule breaking culture. Every man for himself, screw rules. When you add the crappy pay, and overhead some drivers have assumed in order to operate, you are just going to see more people scrambling to at least get back part of what they believe they have earned, damn the consequences.

This is why we have been very careful with our growth, have paid drivers more then some other operators, and have been very careful to compensate them fairly. Because of this, we have such valuable chauffeurs, we let them take our cars home with them. We know that we can trust them to do the right thing for the company, because the company does the right thing for them. It has to be a two-way street 24 x 7.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

graphicgenie said:


> Can someone please explain this to me?
> 
> I dropped off a pax at the airport and decided to take a break and maybe score an airport pick up at DIA. How is it fair if 20 uber drivers are park right at the terminal and another 5 are parked inside the Taxi parking area (3min away). I thought uber drivers are suppose to park at the cell phone waiting area(9 minutes away) or the pike peak lot (as uber stated in the email, not sure if we have to pay or is there a designated area parking for uber) Are they breaking Uber rule (mention in the email to park only at pike peak lot of cell waiting area) and should they be deactivate from uberx for violation the rule?


Yeah, I've wondered about that, too. They can't all just be finishing a drop off at that exact moment. I wonder if some of them keep circling like they're dropping someone off. Or do they pay for the garage parking next to the airport in order to be closest. I can't quite figure but it's definitely unfair to say the least. I don't think Uber would do anything to them whatsoever. They're independent contractors, remember? I would assume if the airport caught and fined them, they would not get any comfort from Uber though.


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

Uber said in one of their emails that drivers found waiting in the cell phone lot would be ticketed and you can only stage on Tower Road (free) or the Pikes Peak Lot ($). This at least suggests they have some approval though from the airport for pickups.

I stopped to use the bathroom at the cell phone lot last week after a drop off and checked the user app and it looked like there were quite a number of drivers parked right there.


----------



## Aguilarj (Nov 6, 2014)

Seems like if you're waiting in the "approved" staging areas at Tower Rd or the Pike's Peak Lot, you're wasting your time. You'll never get a fare. From what I've seen on the rider app, not only does it look like drivers are waiting much closer to the terminal, it almost always seems to show between six and eight "cars" actually sitting inside the terminal. Not sure if the app is imprecise on location or if people are actually parking their cars and loitering in the terminal to try and get fares.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Aguilarj said:


> Seems like if you're waiting in the "approved" staging areas at Tower Rd or the Pike's Peak Lot, you're wasting your time. You'll never get a fare. From what I've seen on the rider app, not only does it look like drivers are waiting much closer to the terminal, it almost always seems to show between six and eight "cars" actually sitting inside the terminal. Not sure if the app is imprecise on location or if people are actually parking their cars and loitering in the terminal to try and get fares.


I've wondered about that, too. Are they looping the dropoff/pickup areas, spending the gas to position themselves for a pickup? Are they paying for the outdoor lot parking? I can't figure it out. All I know is that for me an airport dropoff means an empty car back to the city.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

nicholsj100 said:


> Take Black Car if you want professional drivers. All are required to have chauffeurs license.


Stop being arrogant. Getting a permit or chauffeur's license does not make you a professional driver.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

nicholsj100 said:


> If I had billions of dollars I wouldn't need to be professional at all, because I wouldn't care about some local or state law about giving people rides for pennies on the dollar. Id just throw it away just because I could, and tell everyone else to F off. LOL Who cares about professionalism when your filthy rich like Mark Cuban. I wouldn't need or care to make anymore more money because I would be rich already. But we both know that unless we are secretly talking with the owner of Uber which is highly unlikely in this forum, I am stuck being professional. Time to put on my black suit and do some airport runs the legal way, and pay the 2.85 gate fee like I'm supposed to along with the reset of the operators at DIA. Once word gets out that Black Car Operators can bypass the surcharge if they are on Uber then the airport wouldn't make any money like they are now. I would rather pay the 2.85 gate fee then risk getting my companies vehicle impounded and have the embarrassment with a client, because of secret agreement that Uber wont respond to emails about, and which airport police know nothing about..


You think Uber X drivers don't want to pay airport fees? If the ATL airport put regs in place such as show commercial insurance, buy a permit, and transponder in the car I would jump on that in a second. At most airports there is not a pathway to entry for non limo drivers.


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

duggles said:


> I've wondered about that, too. Are they looping the dropoff/pickup areas, spending the gas to position themselves for a pickup? Are they paying for the outdoor lot parking? I can't figure it out. All I know is that for me an airport dropoff means an empty car back to the city.


They are parking in close ($$) and then going into the terminal to wait for passengers.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

winston said:


> They are parking in close ($$) and then going into the terminal to wait for passengers.


Some Drivers might be inside the terminals. But many are using Apps like these









Uber is aware of this happening, but it won't Geofence off the Terminals from the Driver App actually being in the terminals. Uber doesn't care about unscrupulous Drivers gaming the system. It just cares about the commissions rolling in!

Drivers need to take screenshots of Drivers locations showing up inside the terminals, and then Tweet and email them to Uber...shame Uber into doing something about this problem, amongst myriad other problems.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Some Drivers might be inside the terminals. But many are using Apps like these
> View attachment 2198
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for those! I've also heard that some techie drivers have been able to manipulate their availability radius in Ubers system to be able to capture more business and make them appear in Uber's system to be (somehow) closer to incoming pings?

And for the record I often take my phone into crowded areas with my vehicle parked close by to gain an available ping proximity advantage, so doing that in an airport would not and probably should not be an issue. The only way to avoid that is by staging, which I've heard that Uber might be doing in some airport locations. (unlikely but whatever.)


----------



## oracleofdoom (Nov 5, 2014)

OK, the spoofing is annoying me if that's what's happening. I think I am going to start sending screen shots to Lyft and Uber. I used to get a ride request almost right away after dropping off a passenger at the air port. Now there are always half a dozen cars supposedly right there, and I am not spending the gas to just circle around indefinitely, hoping I happen to time it perfectly so that I'm the one to get the request over all the others.


----------



## Aguilarj (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm probably going to get a lot of hate for this, but I wonder why people are hating on these so-called "unscrupulous" drivers who use spoof apps. It's not forbidden by Uber, as some have bitterly pointed out, so they aren't doing anything that isn't allowed, they aren't breaking any laws. They are simply using every tool and resource at their disposal to get fares. Tools, I note, that are apparently widespread and easily available - you could be using them too if you wanted. Instead of whining about these people taking unfair advantage, why don't you do the same thing (thanks for the tip, by the way)? Hell, now that I see that drivers "game" the system like this, I am more than happy to game right with them as long as it isn't illegal or forbidden by Uber. The fares people get would probably be better if they stopped complaining, threatening to tell Uber, hoping that Uber'll make everyone play nice (because as many have also bitterly pointed out, Uber doesn't seem to care about the individual driver as long as they get their cut when someone gets a fare) and hoping for life to somehow be fair and instead just do what it takes.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Some Drivers might be inside the terminals. But many are using Apps like these
> View attachment 2198
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you post this? I really want to know.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

FWIW, they just started geo-fencing the area around the big train station here in Philly, using a first in first out system.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> Why would you post this? I really want to know.


Because this practice is prevelant amongst mostly UberBLACK drivers. Uber knows about how it's system is being abused by unscrupulous drivers.
Yet Uber chooses to ignore the problem. The fix is easy: Geofence off the Airport terminals to the Driver app, and institute a queue system.
As always, my aim in posting about any problem is to expose it wide open, and shame Uber into fixing it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> FWIW, they just started geo-fencing the area around the big train station here in Philly, using a first in first out system.


That is exactly the fix for the GPS spoofing problem!


----------

